# Hunter wins claim against UPS for poor service



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Marshfield elk hunter wins claim against UPS for poor service

http://www.bangornews.com/editorialnews/article.cfm?ID=426880

MACHIAS - A Marshfield man has won his hunt for justice.Edward Hennessey Jr. had tried to ship to his Down East home some 70 pounds of elk meat he obtained during a Colorado hunting trip last year. 

The meat, which had been frozen, arrived by overland delivery truck spoiled and rotten. 

Workers "erroneously concluded that there was dry ice in the package" and shipped it overland, according to Hennessey's claim. Hennessey refused to accept it. 

So Hennessey, who likes to hunt elk out West once a year, filed a claim to collect from United Parcel Service Inc. on the value of the meat and the cost of the trip he took in October 2003. 

He got most of what he wanted Monday. 

Judge James MacMichael awarded Hennessey $3,218.66 in a small claims judgment by default in Machias District Court against UPS, which did not send a representative for the hearing. 

"I never wanted to file this action," said Hennessey. "I would not have brought the action if UPS had been responsible. When I asked for them to pay for what happened, I couldn't get anywhere with them." 

The award included the value of the meat ($2,800), the cost of having the 70 pounds processed in Colorado ($205) and the cost of shipping ($213.66). 

Hennessey, who filed the claim May 19, had asked for about $1,230 more. That represented the larger cost of his trip, including round-trip airfare, car rental, meals and his hunting license. 

That portion was not awarded. 

Hennessey, who is president of Machias Savings Bank, said most of his hunting excursions to Kremmling, Colo., have gone well. 

He had arranged for UPS to ship the frozen meat with a guaranteed overnight delivery to Machias. No dry ice was needed for the shipment because the meat had been solidly frozen. But since the workers apparently concluded that the package included dry ice, they sent it overland. 

Cynthia Bicknell, a UPS spokeswoman in Nashua, N.H., could not be reached the past two days for comment.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Good For Him!!

I do hope he gave some of that meat away while he was in Colorado. If he didn't, that was a pretty small Elk!!


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

Its nice to see the little guy win once in awhile.....


----------

